# alabama point



## ceci1357 (Dec 4, 2012)

Considering going out to alabama point for reds. I'm too old to climb the jetty but saw some interesting spots on the beach after you go down the long boardwalk . There is a wash out that looks like it comes out of the main channel on the north side of the small jetty. On the beach side looks like you have a break in the bar a little east of the same jetty. Since I would have to spring for a beach cart and a license I was wondering if those are good locations before letting go of the cash. Haven't fished there in years.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Anywhere out there should be great the way they've been biting lately.


----------



## ceci1357 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! Am I going to be at risk if I do night fishing in those areas? I'm just really annoyed with my old fishing spot, not so much the fish as the ignoramus bunch doing the fishing.:surrender:


----------

